# Updated Piccies :D



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't made a thread of straight pictures in a while, so here I goooo. 
WARNING: major picspam

I found this guy on my bathroom wall. Anyone one what type he is?








Okay, actual bettas. Now.
Powder, with the lovely backdrop of my dad's office:
































































































Zekie!!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww, icky icky icky icky
very pretty fishies though


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, everyone looks amazing and healthy and happy!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They all look great! Powder is super cute.
I have no idea what kind of spider that is


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks  I see that two of your fish are in three gals now :3 And Powder is sooo outgoing compared to my other guys. He likes the "follow the finger" game.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

That is a wolf spider! In my case it would be a dead spider... Beautiful fish tho


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

CrysCat- any idea aprox. how big the spier was? Looks to me like a Wolf or a Hobo Spider. Where do you live?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Arizona. I think I saw the same kind preserved in glass as a tacky souvenir in a shop I was in  It was fairly big, maybe a inch and a half?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, must be a Wolf then! I had one as a pet for a little while...until she got HUGE and almost bit me while I was handling her one day....back outside she went. 
They get to be pretty big (up to 2 1/2 inches!).


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

0__o I'm glad we got it when it was small, then. We also get bark scorpions, nasty little buggers.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ooohhh Scorpions! I loovvee the Emperor Scorpions. They glow under UV light! xD


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Just reading this thread is giving me the heebie-jeebies! *shudder*

Very pretty fish!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

We don't get those cool ones D: We just get the evil kind who bite your pets and mother and cause a considerable amount of pain. Some people make them into lollipops, too > And thanks to everyone commenting on my fish XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha! Yeah I've tried those lollies! They're pretty good! :3 

You're fish are adorable btw!~


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks  Ewww I could never have one. I imagine the scorpion part is crunchy?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha weelll more like SUPER crunchy...I prefer meal worms or crickets...I won't eat a scorpion again. :/ The claws taste awful >_<


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

The things that get discussed on this forum... yeah, I'd imagine the claws would be mostly exoskeleton. What do crickets taste like?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm not that bad actually. The ones I ate were covered with BBQ flavor  Kinda like extra crunchy BBQ chips!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm. Yum... or something XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xDD


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe if I got hungry enough... or went on one of those food rampages where I eat half a box of oreos.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG I get those all the time...usually it's a whole bag of chex mix or something :/


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I get this insatiable craving for food... it aint pretty.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xDDD hhaha. I just made spring rolls around 8pm...I made 12...I ate 8 earlier for dinner and just now ate the rest... I'm a fatty hahaha (not really)


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm also a fatty <__< not really, but I could stand to lose about twenty pounds. Especially now that I'm off on summer break and have nothing to do but hang around.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, yeaahh I'm currently doing the P90X thing. I just used to feel so sluggish in the morning, but now that I'm getting pumped right when I wake up I feel like I have more energy- I need it to deal with the angry callers that I get at work. >_< I'm only trying to help them!! ;A;


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Powder is beautiful! I freaked at the spider though LOL

How did you get your bamboo to stand up?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

such purdy fishies 

we found a hackelmesh weaver spider in our basement...those things are scarily similar to brown recluse O.O...hacklemesh weavers are harmless though...we also had a few daring jumping spiders in out sunporch...those guys are cute little stinkers! theyre pretty harmless too =3...fuzzy lil things...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I LOOVVVEEEE Jumping Spiders!! They come in so many different colors!!! *0* 
http://pixelcurse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/A-colorful-cute-jumping-spider42.jpg <-- MY FAV!~


----------



## Murka (May 12, 2011)

I eat a catrpillar lolly pop once. Apple lolly. Nice fish. I like the feathery one


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys XD And my bamboo? You mean the stuff growing beside the tanks? It's basically in a vase with a ton of rock. I have no clue what the plants in Powder's tank are, so anyone's welcome to tell me XD


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

youlovegnats said:


> I LOOVVVEEEE Jumping Spiders!! They come in so many different colors!!! *0*
> http://pixelcurse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/A-colorful-cute-jumping-spider42.jpg <-- MY FAV!~


 that one is adorable...I love the daring jumping spiders...theyre so fuzzy...theyre like little buff bullies! and their fangs are bright metallic blue-green...so nifty XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hayride- Have you seen their mating dance?! It's to die for! >x<


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh duh, I just realized that two of the plants a lucky bamboo  My mom will not be amused when I tell her. Whoa, whoa, let's keep this PG-13!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Such purty fishies! <3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

D'aww, thanks, Sweeda.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The doubletail is really cute. i like his pattern


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I'll go look that up XDDD


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, the DT is kinda my favorite... but then, so is everyone else XD he has such a sweet face, though.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW, this thread got long.  But look who's talking, Crys and I can make threads 10 pages long just by being crazy.  Everyone is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Exactly, we should do that more often XD on our own threads, of course. It looks like both of your guy are in 3 gal critter keepers now


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, it's fun!  Yes! Finally upgraded them to the 3 gallons. Dumbo especially loves his, he's way more active then every before, completely recovered from ich.  I see your crew is doing very well.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, everyone's great. Even Schnappi is bubblenesting!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay, that's great! Only Dumbo is nesting for me.  Oh well!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

At least no one has ich


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes! I would have been soooooo devastated if I lost another betta to ich. Lost 2 last year, and 4 guppies, when I new nothing about the disease, got the wrong meds when I did, etc. But I saved Dumbo! Yay!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a good feeling when you save them, huh? I've had to treat Zekie a couple of times for SBD. It's not that bad of a disease, but...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

It feels great! At one point with Dumbo, I was about ready to give up. He was cramming himself under this pot in his tank, barely breathing, have covered in gravel from the burying. But I moved him right to QT with some Rid-ich, and daily water changes for 2 weeks. He bounced right back.  I think the easiest disease I've had to go through was fin rot. Granted, the case was minor, but some clean water took care of it.  Poor Zekie!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

He is beyond prone to SBD. Such a silly boy


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> He is beyond prone to SBD. Such a silly boy


I don't want to sound like a noob and I know this probably isn't the place to ask this bit what is ich and SBD?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, it's fine 
SBD = swim bladder disorder. Basically, they get bloated, or their swim bladder gets messed up somehow, and it makes them either float or sink. DT's are especially prone to it because their bodies are shorter.
Ich = not the German word for "I." It's a parasite that looks a lot like your fish had salt sprinkled on him.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Oh, it's fine
> SBD = swim bladder disorder. Basically, they get bloated, or their swim bladder gets messed up somehow, and it makes them either float or sink. DT's are especially prone to it because their bodies are shorter.
> Ich = not the German word for "I." It's a parasite that looks a lot like your fish had salt sprinkled on him.


Awesome thanks for informing me!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome! The guy in your avvie is lovely, btw.


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Welcome! The guy in your avvie is lovely, btw.


Thanks! I want to get a female for my one gal tank... But I think my husband would flip! I found this tiny white and purple one at walmart... I may have to rescue her.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww girls are so cute. Especially white and purple ones ;D


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

We had to go back to Wal-Mart to get more boat junk and I got her! I will post pics later!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesomesauce!


----------

